

Brijit - The Story of a Dead Startup - visakhcr
http://bonchibuji.blogspot.com/2008/05/brijit-story-of-dead-startup.html

======
babul
"They got money and contacts, so what to worry about? Maybe that led to the
downfall."

...but did they have the hunger? Time, money and contacts are a near perfect
receipe so it is surprising thay gave up so easily (as it seems). Were the
people passionate enough? Did they fight for survival, and really want to stay
alive?

Until we know more about the details of what happended is such speculation
worthwhile?

~~~
visakhcr
well..they chose the worst path by just closing it up when they ran short of
investor money.as I have pointed out, they could have at least survived on the
reviews written by their own editors..also, even though they had a high
profile person in the news industry as an investor,they gave up very easily..

